# Anyone in Berks or Bucks



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Inspired by the success of the 'anyone in Herts' thread, I wondered if anyone lives near us?


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Nicki

We're moving to Winchester on Friday, but my parents live in leafy Bucks (I'm here right now!), and I come to visit lots as my mum has Parkinson's (she's just broken her foot unfortunately ). I also have an uncle in Crowthorne... Where exactly are you? Maybe I can pop in en route some time?

In any case, how are you feeling? I'm just beginning to realise that it's not so far off for us now - so you must be totally ready to drop! I'm getting quite excited though I'm sure that'll turn to impatience before long! Probably need to get cracking on the mothercare front too! 

Nickyx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hiya Nicky,
Sorry to hear about your Mum but very glad to hear from you as you had gone a bit quiet of late.
I am in Maidenhead so really on the border of Bucks and Berks and you are more than welcome to drop in. Where does your Mum live?
My excitement has crossed over into impatience, I am afraid. I finished work 4 weeks ago and so have done everything I needed to, although i am still finding other 'useful' ways to occupy my time - I have just planted up a load of herbs in pots  
I had thought things were getting going on Friday as I had a dodgy tum followed by a cluster of BH but they just petered out  
I have now decided to go back to the acupuncturist I went to when TTC to spur things along so things start to happen around my due date. This is because I want to give birth in the local birth centre and they won't take you if you are over 10 days late as they don't do inductions on first timers there. We will see if that has any effect.
Anyways, i am now gonna go for a soak in bath with clary sage  
Nicki x


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello

Hope the acupuncture does the trick. Don't think I've had any Braxton-Hicks yet - when did yours start? And what do they feel like?

Although moving house isn't exactly ideal, you're right that it's good to have something to keep busy with. We're going to Swansea for a week straight after as DP's mum is getting re-married, so I'm hoping the lovely weather is going to show its face again. My plan is to send her off walking the coastal path while I read a book on the patio and put my feet up!

Parents are in Great Missenden (just beyond High Wycombe) so I pretty much drive straight past Maidenhead. Might let you get used to life with Phil before I do my first popping in! 

Nickyx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

That's great that your folks are so close - you are more than welcome to come over. It would be lovely to see you!
The braxton hicks are like a tightening across the bottom of my bump and my bump feels really firm (although to be honest its firm all the time at the moment!). They don't hurt and I only have them occasionally - I'm not sure when they started - I think they first started when I was still at work but I didn't realise what they were. At that stage they fely like someone was pulling a cord on the other side of my belly button - I blame Phil personally  
I hope the move goes well. Try not to get too stressed about it and make sure you know where the kettle is


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

We live in Oxfordshire - not too far and my family live in Abbotts-Ann ( a village between Andover and Salisbury)


xxx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Perhaps we should arrange a get together for later this year after my baby and Nickster's have made an appearance.
Nicki x


----------

